# Are you having a Windows 7 Party?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2009)

Apparently Microsoft wants people to hold house parties for Windows 7

http://houseparty.com/windows7/details

Uh yeah.  I fully admit to being a nerd, but, that's just, geeky!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2009)

No self respecting nerd would have a Windows release party.  If Windows ever gets discontinued you might see nerds having parties, but not for a release.

Of course with some well placed bleeps, Microsofts intentions seem a little different:

[yt]gyas7BrbUFY[/yt]


----------



## jamz (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll hold a party when they make Internet Explorer 7 work on IE 7.  I use way too much medical software that works via IE7 and not IE8, so as much as I like Win7, I ain't a-using it till this happens.  

As far as I know, a whole ton of medical and financial IE-related software is in the same boat.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2009)

A party? for the release of software?

Well ... I *did* do a dance when our last Director of special education retired ....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2009)

Let me think, Am I having a Windows 7 party....hmmmm...I work in IT.....

XP is rather stable..... Vista sucks...... Windows 7 already has problems. hmmmmmm

If I were doing anything at all based on the release of Windows 7 (and I am not doing anything) it would more likely be a wake.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 29, 2009)

No, that sounds so unappealing ... both the software and the party.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't even have a party for Snow Leopard...


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 29, 2009)

I had the party when i found out I was getting it for free.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 29, 2009)

*Are you having a Windows 7 Party?

Probably not. I'm still on a high from the Windows Chicago party I threw back in the day. That was a hum-dinger.
*


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a buddy whos been running Windows 7 for a while now and he throws some great parties.I wonder if the two are related??


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 14, 2009)

A party where the only drinks likely are Mountain Dew and Dr. Pepper?  I'm guessing a healthy dose of sausage too.  I'll pass.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2009)

And don't forget while you are at the Windows 7 party...make sure to download all new print drivers since it is likely none you currently use will work right...ESPECIALLY if you are going from XP to Windows 7

Enjoy the party.....


----------



## Senjojutsu (Oct 16, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> And don't forget while you are at the Windows 7 party...make sure to download all new print drivers since it is likely none you currently use will work right...ESPECIALLY if you are going from XP to Windows 7
> 
> Enjoy the party.....


Well... while everyone is downloading the drivers or tweaking Windows 7 you could set up this classic South Park Movie clip in a continuous loop on your television regarding Windows 98 and one Bill Gates:





 
*... and the crowds in the movie theatres cheered.*
:boing2:

... or showing my age - Daddy, tell us again about getting an UNRECOVERABLE APPLICATION ERROR.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bearing in mind I live in the North York Moors surrounded by moors (obviously)training areas and fields etc it was very odd to see a solitary billboard stuck in a field advertising Microsoft Windows this morning!! It wasn't there yesterday!


----------

